

Startups, Don’t Let a Security Breach Kill Your Million Dollar Idea - pallavkaushish
https://blog.perfectcloud.io/startups-dont-let-security-breach-kill-your-million-dollar-idea/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531030)

